# What probiotic or probiotics have worked best for you?



## kletendre826 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, I am currently taking digestive advantage and walgreens version of align. I know everyone is different but I was curious to see what people recommended. Thanks!


----------



## kletendre826 (Jun 12, 2012)

Also want to add I have heard good things about Florastor and VSL#3. Hoping for some insights


----------



## texasibs (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi! I have heard of both of those Probiotics but have not taken them..I do take Dr. Ohhiras Probiotics. They are a little expensive ($50.00 for 60) and need to be taken twice a day. Its a months supply. I suffer from IBS-C. I have cured myself by a change in my diet. Probiotics have worked tremendously!


kletendre826 said:


> Also want to add I have heard good things about Florastor and VSL#3. Hoping for some insights


----------



## mom_to_three (Aug 23, 2012)

kletendre826 said:


> Hi, I am currently taking digestive advantage and walgreens version of align. I know everyone is different but I was curious to see what people recommended. Thanks!


I have tried Align and felt no relief. I've been on Florastor (per Dr) and it was working up until just recently. My problem is I have IBS-D and cannot have milk, ice cream or cottage cheese. I guess that would be considered lactose intolerant (?) I am told this is a common problem with IBS-d. Most probiotics contain lactose and I wonder if this is my problem. If anyone has any suggestions please chime in. Thank you.


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

We take "Digestive Health" from Core Health Products. We've been taking them for almost 2 years and they are still working as good as in the beginning. I believe that they are truly a superior product to many other probiotic supplements. They not only contain probiotics but digestive enzymes to aid in breaking down our food. Shan Stratton is the owner of the company and is the nutritionist to many professional athletes so I know that his products are top of the line. Because they have made such a big difference in my children's lives I have created a blog about it. You can read more about how and why probiotics and enzymes help with digestive problems. My blog! Her is the link to where you can read about the Digestive Health pills. http://www.corehealthproducts.com/products/digestive Read the "up close" facts on that page to see the ingredients.


----------



## BrandonJ280 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've tried Dr David Williams Extra strengh probiotic and it worked it has 10 billion cfu and is coated to survive your stomach acis which is essentialhttp://www.drdavidwilliams.com/special-offers-october-sale/probiotic-advantage-extra-strengthAlso if you want more live culture cfu's i use theralac. I just started last week but it seems to be good also. Coated alsohttp://www.theralac.com/default.aspxI recommend reading and doing your homework before choosing a probiotic i've learned alot.


----------



## njay023 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've tried Align but have had very little relief at all. I'm also lactose intolerant. Has anyone had success with another lactose free probiotic?


----------

